# A bug in net-im/skype



## pkubaj (Jun 17, 2011)

Today, I've tried to install linux_v4l2wrapper kernel module. While building net-im/skype it wasn't found, so multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod was pulled, but it showed an error stating that I have this module already (I should, unless there was an error when building world).

I removed the lines regarding the dependency on multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod from net-im/skype's Makefile. After that, it built without issues. Video runs flawlessy.

Besides that, there's another issue. I tried to load linux_v4l2wrapper, still it states that there's no such file. After logging in to Skype, I saw it works well, so I guess the whole section about linux_v4l2wrapper should be removed, along with the dependency on multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod. port" href="http://www.freshports.org/net-im/skype[/portE]. I run FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE built after 8 May. Still, there were errors with the linux_v4l2wrapper kernel module. While building net-im/skype it wasn't found, so multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod was pulled, but it showed an error stating that I have this module already (I should, unless there was an error when building world).

I removed the lines regarding the dependency on multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod from net-im/skype's Makefile. After that, it built without issues. Video runs flawlessy.

Besides that, there's another issue. I tried to load linux_v4l2wrapper, still it states that there's no such file. After logging in to Skype, I saw it works well, so I guess the whole section about linux_v4l2wrapper should be removed, along with the dependency on multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod.">net-im/skype[/portE]. I run FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE built after 8 May. Still, there were errors with the linux_v4l2wrapper kernel module. While building net-im/skype it wasn't found, so multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod was pulled, but it showed an error stating that I have this module already (I should, unless there was an error when building world).

I removed the lines regarding the dependency on multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod from net-im/skype's Makefile. After that, it built without issues. Video runs flawlessy.

Besides that, there's another issue. I tried to load linux_v4l2wrapper, still it states that there's no such file. After logging in to Skype, I saw it works well, so I guess the whole section about linux_v4l2wrapper should be removed, along with the dependency on multimedia/linux_v4l2wrapper-kmod.


----------

